# Help identifying dimensions of coffee table



## k47k (Apr 27, 2007)

All,

I am looking to duplicate the coffee table shown below. I need to figure out the dimensions.

I know that the top is 48×24 and it is 16" tall.

need to identify the width of the aprons, slats and pieces for the bottom shelf. Also spacing of slats for sides and bottom shelf.

Also need to identify the height of the shelf from the floor. Im guessing around 5"

Input appreciated!

PICTURE:


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Can't open your image????


----------



## AbeLow (Nov 14, 2007)

I'lll bet the table you make will be superior to the one you are going to copy. If you are improving on the materials and joinery, why not improve on the design and put some variability into it? If you look at any of the work of James Krenov you will find them to be slightly asymetrical, which add to the beauty. Also, mass produced items are cheaper to make if they are perfectly symetrical. The machine setup is simpler and the training of the employees is quicker.
So… hand made stuff should look it. Not sloppy or shoddy, but unique.
On the other hand, if you are doing a factory type run, forget my comments.


----------



## Catspaw (Dec 15, 2007)

I would make a scale on a piece of paper. Guess at the height of the table, say, 16". Mark the paper top and bottom on the picture (on the monitor or whatever) at the foot and table top. Divide in half is 8" ea. half again, 4" ea. half 2", half 1".

then measure everything else.

Guess any other height to make it bigger or smaller. 16" may not be right, but, you'll get the proportions right.


----------



## k47k (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks to those who helped out with the design of this project. It is complete.



LJ Project http://lumberjocks.com/projects/4518


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

came out real nice josh


----------



## Jimthecarver (Jan 14, 2008)

Very nice table, easy to see why the design cought your eye. Beautiful work


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

OK, after all that, what dimensions did you finally use?


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Pretty nice!


----------

